# Non silent, silent crickets.



## Ventrata Idris (Dec 11, 2011)

Why are my "Silent" Brown Crickets chirping away?
It's just 1 or 2, there are a couple of big ones in the there so I presume it's those. Have I got a couple of non silent ones mixed in or have they mutated and about to eat me or do silent crickets sometimes chirp?:hmm:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Because Silent Crickets are not silent,they are just not as noisy as the rest.


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

I am no expert on crickets but I was told by a guy in local reptile centre that all crickets are silent until they grow wings and and that's when they start to chirp.


----------



## bloodsyre (Jan 29, 2012)

I have had my "Silent" Crickets for over a week now - My Crestie has only wanted three so far!! 

They seem to be thriving on fish flakes, carrot/potato/apple .. I have noticed a few of the bigger ones are much darker in colour, and have wings (like a half formed wing, not a flying wing, if that makes sense?? :crazy

Now either I'm a much heavier sleeper than I thought (both crestie and crickets are kept in my bedroom) or my Crickets just don't chirp! All I can hear is the slight 'ping' of them hopping about and headbutting the sides of the faun..

Has anyone else got silent crickets that are, in fact, pretty silent?! :2thumb:


----------



## Ventrata Idris (Dec 11, 2011)

Have bought many containers of them from various pet shops over the past 6 weeks since I got my Beardie. It's only the last batch that chirp, not heard a peep out of all the others.
They are not all at it, just a couple, I try to catch those specifically for Idris to eat, just for some peace ;-)


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

the only crickets that ever sing are male crickets and all male crickets sing no matter what kind they are


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

colinm said:


> Because Silent Crickets are not silent,they are just not as noisy as the rest.


This.



123dragon said:


> the only crickets that ever sing are male crickets and all male crickets sing no matter what kind they are


Yep- but as above, so-called 'silent' crickets are quieter. Still annoying when they get under the freezer, though!:devil:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Yep- but as above, so-called 'silent' crickets are quieter. Still annoying when they get under the freezer, though!:devil:


personally i like cricket song lol, i keep black and banded crickets as pets as well 
intresting pets to keep,


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

123dragon said:


> personally i like cricket song lol, i keep black and banded crickets as pets as well
> intresting pets to keep,


Brings out the psycho in me...:evil:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I like the gentle chirp of 500 adult silent crickets its relaxing.

But just 1 of them adults black crickets hidden up is enough to make me leave the house.


----------



## Christoffer90 (Jan 3, 2010)

I enjoy listening to the chirping, lol!
Makes me feel like I'm on vacation or something


----------



## manity (Mar 21, 2012)

I love crickets. We only have black and brown field crickets. Would love to try banded and exotics


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

My "silents" are chirp, chirping away too, though they do sound more like a sickly bird call than a proper cricket. :lol2:

I'm hoping the one that escaped today (I've had mealies too long, forgot how well crickets can climb) is a female, or I'm going to be spending half of tomorrow playing "follow that chirping noise." :whip:

Also, I am such a wimp about crickets, I'm all uncomfortable being on the floor now until I catch it. :blush:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

silent crickets should not be called silent they should be called Quieter lol as they do chirp but not as loud as none silent crickets


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I currently have a "silent" cricket lodged in a shoe cupboard that I can't get access to and it's making it's presence known on a nightly basis. The bloody thing.


----------



## zazz (Mar 27, 2012)

A couple of my "silent" crickets have grown wings, and it's only those two that chirp. It's a bit of a lame sound really, not like proper chirping. Still annoying at night though!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sat in my living room with the sound of the tv on and the chirp of a 'silent' cricket blending in, it escaped as a 'number 1' dunno where the hell it is as I am deaf if one ear so my directional hearing is none existent


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

imginy said:


> I like the gentle chirp of 500 adult silent crickets its relaxing.
> 
> But just 1 of them adults black crickets hidden up is enough to make me leave the house.


Haha THIS! :lol2:

I just unboxed 250 medium crickets and about 250adults. After setting them up in their enclosure I disinfected everything, sweeped and wiped the entire house.

For some weird reason I also managed to do the dishes. That's how anal I am about crickets on the loose.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

silent crickets are only silent until they reach adulthood then they chirp away.


----------

